# No room for an X3



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 11, 2008)

Erm, In a previous post I said I didn't have enough room for anything bigger than an X2, well..... Taking everyones suggestions into consideration and being slightly "madder" than a box of frogs AND being rather too impetuous for my own good, I have successfully bought this.

















It's a 3 axis cnc made by Chen Ho, 3 phase with anilam cnc controls.....The thing is I kind of bought it without researching very much and don't know anything about it... If anyone could chime in I would be very very very grateful..

this is the text from the ebay ad...it's all I know..



> Due to workshop closure I have for sale a Chen-Ho CNC Milling M/C with Anilam CNC controller originally supplied by Intercity Machine Tools. The machine has an air operated chuck and a lube system for the slideways, the bed is in very good condition. The unit I am currently in has no 3 phase power, so this unit cannot be viewed working. The machine must be removed before the end of this month.
> 
> This unit has various floppy disc's containing CNC programming information a cable is also available for off-line programming.
> 
> ...



As you can see it's not even clear it is all in working condition.....I'm nothing if not a risk taker    

Any info would be really helpful.

David


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright... next question.... how the heck am I going to move this thing?


----------



## rake60 (Sep 11, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> Alright... next question.... how the heck am I going to move this thing?



LOL
One inch at a time!


----------



## mklotz (Sep 11, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> Alright... next question.... how the heck am I going to move this thing?



Shouldn't you have answered that question before buying it?

There are uncountable things that can go wrong moving heavy machinery. Some of them will damage the machinery, some will damage you. If you're not sure about what you're doing, hire professionals to do it for you.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 11, 2008)

David,
Continuing the theme of "madder than a box of frogs" I'd personally make an offer on the building that's currently surrounding it . 

Seriously, good luck with moving it. It looks like a machine you're not likely to outgrow (too soon :)

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 11, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> Alright... next question.... how the heck am I going to move this thing?



David,
Bogsie knows "a man who can"  ................. and it looks like you need his help 

a Bag O' frogs has nothing on you mate ;D ............... you may now need to move into the workshop and let the mill inhabit the house ............... that's one BIG Machine 8)

................. good luck explaining it to SWMBO 'er indoors :

 CC


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 11, 2008)

David,

That looks around a ton. Not many transporters (that are within pocket range) can handle that without a strip down. The problem lies in getting it onto the flatbed. Most small ones can't handle much more than half a ton with the crane they have mounted. That is the problem I had with mine.

I think John Stevenson might be the man to ask about reasonably priced movers.
My man is good, and can handle a ton, but his location puts up the cost due to mileage, unless he is coming to your area on another job.

If you don't live too far away, a hand pallet truck comes to mind, but make sure you don't go onto a motorway, and take a tent and food for the journey. 

John


----------



## Jadecy (Sep 11, 2008)

It appears to be much like a bridgeport j-head (1 ton or approx 1500 lbs). I moved mine by seperating the ram and head section from the base (just four large bolts.) I moved it with a standard size engine hoist with the arm extended as little as possible. In your case I would suggest removing the electronics (as much as possible anyway) before moving. The vehicle to transport mine was a full size chevy pickup truck. It took of us about 1.5 hours to get it unloaded and set up in my garage. The only tool I used to unload it and move it was the engine hoist. Take it slow and be VERY CAREFUL!!! If it starts to fall get out of the way because ya ain't gonna stop it!!!


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 11, 2008)

well it looks like I have made a HUGE mistake here.... Got carried away but it was just so ridiculously cheap as a "buy it now" greed took over and I snapped it up before anyone else spotted it.... I am regretting it now.

Shame faced and embarrassed

Squirrel


----------



## John S (Sep 11, 2008)

All is not lost believe me I have done far worse.

Went to an auction one day just to look at prices and this followed me home.






Two and a half tonnes worth.

This is the same machine on the ground with the head off so it can be shoehorned inside, note the door hight.






After this yours should be reasonably easy.

You will need to hire or buy a 1-1/2 to 2 tonne engine crane BUT it needs to be the type with a telescopic mast, not jib.
The reason for this is the heads on these machines are so high the jib is out of reach before it's got the hight.

That machine for all it's bulk etc is only 5 lumps.
The head lifts off, the ram, table, knee and you are left with just the column.
All this will fit inside a decent Transit or similar.

Don't look at it as a big machine but 5 lumps and a bunch of wires.

.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi John,

I just sent you a PM while you were writing that post, sorry for the confusion.

For everyone else I have finally managed to get some dimensions for the machine of the net and....... don't laugh....... I dont have enough head room in the workshop :big:

just call me mr bean


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi T S
How about a nice top hat feature on your workshop roof ??????

Best wishes

Malcolm


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 12, 2008)

OK, well as luck would have it and after a long conversation with the seller this morning all has ended well. Another buyer has been found who has already arranged professional transport to a suitably sized workshop. No one is out of pocket, everyone is happy.

I still cant help looking back on the days when I was reasonably smart though, I am seriously wondering whether the paint fumes are finally having an effect.

David


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 12, 2008)

what was the price?


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 12, 2008)

Would you believe it was only $1100/£550, I think that was a silly price but perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## John S (Sep 12, 2008)

About right for a non pedigree machine with untested history, at least over here.
For some reason it would have made more Stateside even given they would have further to travel.
It's something I have noticed over the years but never found a valid reason for it.

John S.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 12, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> Would you believe it was only $1100/£550, I think that was a silly price but perhaps I am wrong.



Don't despair David .............. you can get Two X2's for about that price ;D

Plus you get to keep the roof on your workshop 8)

CC


----------

